# Soon to be an expat



## chrisj14uk (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello all,

I'll soon be based in HK (early/mid September) following a transfer with work. I've spent a fair amount of time in Bangkok but never Hong Kong, I realise it'll be very different but am looking forward to the change.

I'm coming out there in August for 2 weeks to help provide work cover and iron out any work related issues before starting full time, I was wondering if there's anything you can suggest I do in the first few days? I arrive around 1pm on a Saturday so will be too late to set up a bank account until the weekdays/following Saturday morning. I plan on picking up a SIM card and Octopus card at the airport. Is there any more admin/other tasks I should try to complete in the first weekend before work?

If not admin, any suggestions for things to do/places to go for that day and a half to get a flavour of the city?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Annajojo (Jun 28, 2013)

whatabout your accomodation here, already settled thru your company?


----------



## chrisj14uk (Jul 16, 2013)

Annajojo said:


> whatabout your accomodation here, already settled thru your company?


Hi Annajojo, I'm in a hotel for the first 2 week trip. Once I move full time (in Sept) I imagine I'll be in a serviced apartment for a month or so before finding somewhere more permanent. I'm thinking of Happy Valley or Tin Hau, but also have a friend in Pok Fu Lam so might have a look there too. I'll visit these places on the Sunday after I arrive, but more for a feel of the areas than seeing flats. Would be very interested to hear your thoughts on these as well as any other 'first things to do' suggestions!

Thanks


----------



## Annajojo (Jun 28, 2013)

In case you like to flat hunts in Tung Chung (Near HK airport), will be happy to provide listings. 

I am an estate agent of Centaline, for your information, 2 bedrooms, furnished is HK$13k, if you are looking for 3 bedrooms, is about HK$15k.

Happy Valley or Tin Hau is a good place, it is in the heart of city. Where Pok Fu Lam is another side of HK Island, of course, your choice might depends on where you work. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dawei (Jul 22, 2013)

what kind of 3-bedroom unit could one get for HKD 15K, how many square meters? I'll be moving to HK in a few months with a company who has never relocated someone there and I think they are going to be shocked by the rental prices for modern 3 bedroom apartments


----------



## Annajojo (Jun 28, 2013)

Dawei said:


> what kind of 3-bedroom unit could one get for HKD 15K, how many square meters? I'll be moving to HK in a few months with a company who has never relocated someone there and I think they are going to be shocked by the rental prices for modern 3 bedroom apartments


Hi, Dawei

Yes, HKD15k is good enough to get 3 bedrooms in Caribbean Coast, saleable area is 645' .


----------



## DancingInTheRain (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello Chris =) Well...As we all know, Sat is like an international party night, since u alrdy hv a friend in HK, I bet he will definitely bring u straight to the party scene=p Landed at 1pm, I guess your best bit is to get back to the city around 2 ish. Would be nice to get to start your first meal in HK with a famous Hong Kong Dim Sum=)
Street that, I think it would be best u go back to hotel and settled down a little, get some rest before your big night + jetlag hit u.

As for the flat, yeah... it's best u decide once u r here. Tin Hau &Happy Valley are both slightly to the east of central. While Happy Valley, the subway, u could only choose to use bus or tram or taxi Which is wisely use in HK.
Pok Fu Lam is to the west side of central. In fact I leave in Sai Ying Pun Which is a district next to Pok Fu Lam, it's sandwiched between Pok Fu Lam & Sheungwan(Sheungwan is nxt to centra ).
So far still No subway but going to central by bus is 10min Max 5min in cab. And they are very charming local neighbourhood here, Well of course that is just my personal opinion =)

Hope u have a good rest after your farewell party before your welcome drunken night here=)

Xx


----------



## PPashley (Sep 9, 2013)

To create your bank account. 

Usually they'll like you to have a HK ID card to create a bank account. However a passport will do. 

They will then ask you for a proof of address. Do you have any proof of a HK address? Might be a stumbling block.


----------

